# Question for teachers in Egypt



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Just heard that all language schools in Egypt will be made to teach the national curriculum. 

Have any of you guys teaching here in Egypt heard this? If so, would it apply only to "language" as opposed to "international" schools???


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

They have a curriculum here? Really? 

Something humorous just came to mind, but I won't type it. I'd get slaps.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Language schools sometimes have the word "international" in their name--that's all.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

txlstewart said:


> Language schools sometimes have the word "international" in their name--that's all.


I am aware of that, but that was not my question at all. Someone I know received a message from their kid's (language) school saying that due to a government decree all schools in Egypt would be forced to follow the national curriculum


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

aykalam said:


> I am aware of that, but that was not my question at all. Someone I know received a message from their kid's (language) school saying that due to a government decree all schools in Egypt would be forced to follow the national curriculum


For all it's worth, just spoke to my neighbor who is Director at an International School in Alex, and she said it's all nonesense. That rumor has been floating around for some time now.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> For all it's worth, just spoke to my neighbor who is Director at an International School in Alex, and she said it's all nonesense. That rumor has been floating around for some time now.


Thank you! That's music to my ears


----------

